# Pilote imprimante universel...



## golf (22 Janvier 2004)

Enfin presque universel :  Gimp-Print...


----------



## decoris (31 Janvier 2004)

A quand le support des derniers modèles canon (les "i")???


----------



## patrickv (4 Mars 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Enfin presque universel :  Gimp-Print...



Est-ce que ce driver peut piloter une imprimante Dell J740 ???


----------



## macarel (5 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,
En faisant un peu de ménage dans mon DD je me suis aperçu que les drivers HP+Epson me prennent preque un Go à eux tout seuls.
Question 1: Peut je jeter sans crainte les drivers que je n'utilise pas?
Si oui:
2/  si je change d'imprimante, est ce que je peut facilement le récuperer (soit sur le net soit sur le disque d'insallation) ? 
3/ est ce que ce "GIMP" remplace tout ça?
Merci pour les éclairages
Ciao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




MAJ,
 Je viens de reregarder et c'est surtout les Epson qui pèsent déjà preque 0,5 Go.
J'utilise que deux ou trois iprimentes différentes de temps en temps de cette marque (boulot, maison) donc.........................?


----------



## maousse (5 Avril 2004)

tu peux tout virer, et récupérer juste le driver nécessaire sur le site du constructeur de ton imprimante ou sur le cd livré avec.
Gimp-print permet d'utiliser un paquet d'imprimantes en tout genre (voir le site de gimp-print pour la liste des imprimantes supportées). C'est donc une solution presque "universelle" qui permet d'éviter d'encombrer son disque de Go de drivers encombrants.


----------



## macarel (5 Avril 2004)

Pour une bonne nouvelle............... J'ai gagné de la place.


----------



## decoris (10 Avril 2004)

oui, mias les imprimantes canon "i"??? marchent pas avec gimp-print... comment les partager avec windows alros?


----------



## Apca (10 Avril 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Enfin presque universel :  Gimp-Print...



salut,


C'est un freeware ?


----------



## hugo76 (31 Mai 2004)

Salut perso j'ai installé le driver pour une imprimante i 865 canon en partage depuis un pc et quand je configure l'imprimante sous panther je ne retrouve pas de trace de du driver, les dossiers sont visible dans le systeme mais je ne les retrouve pas dans la configuration comme je retrouve ceux deja installé à l'origine.

une idée??


----------



## golf (6 Juin 2004)

Drivers Collection.com


----------



## hugo76 (7 Juin 2004)

merci pour le lien, mais j'en fais quoi?  le dernier driver i865 je l'ai deja...


----------



## golf (7 Juin 2004)

Désolé mais ce n'était pas une réponse ; ce sujet est là pour apporter des infos et liens brut, pas des réponses aux questions qui reste l'apanage du reste du forum...

Pour ton problème, je ne vois guère que la hotline de Canon qui puisse te répondre avec efficacité...


----------



## benji_w40k (20 Juin 2004)

Merci pour le lien paske je galerais en passant par le mode manuel de l'interface CUPS (satané URI de peripherique), alors qu'avec cette installation automatique pas de probleme.


----------



## Daumier (10 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu étonné que les sites consultés dont Gimp-Print ne propose pas de driver Mac OS X
pour la série imprimante laser LBP de Canon exemple LBP 810.
Y a t'il une explication ? Ou y a t'il une autre solution ?

Merci


----------



## golf (12 Août 2004)

Daumier a dit:
			
		

> Y a t'il une explication ?


Certainement  Tu contactes Canon...


----------



## Le squall (13 Octobre 2004)

Pourquoi s'ennuier a installer un driver quand on peut configurer son imprimante via IP avec simplement le descriptif d'imprimante?


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2004)

A cause des utilitaires et autres apps fournis par les constructeurs et souvent indispensables


----------



## Le squall (13 Octobre 2004)

A bon je n'ai jamais remarqué qu'il me manquait quelque chose ni sur canon ni sur HP  

A tu un exemple que je me rende compte de se qui pourrait nous manquer


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2004)

L'utilitaire de contrôle de contenance des cartouches ou de nettoyage des têtes par exemple chez HP...
Chaque marque a ses tiques


----------



## Le squall (13 Octobre 2004)

OK je vois mais est-ce vraiment important la plupars du temps il y a un témoin ou un message sur le cadrant mais peut-être que sur les petites jet d'encre c'est différent


----------



## boulic (7 Novembre 2004)

hugo76 a dit:
			
		

> Salut perso j'ai installé le driver pour une imprimante i 865 canon en partage depuis un pc et quand je configure l'imprimante sous panther je ne retrouve pas de trace de du driver, les dossiers sont visible dans le systeme mais je ne les retrouve pas dans la configuration comme je retrouve ceux deja installé à l'origine.
> 
> une idée??


 Même problème avec une IP 3000 et I-book G4 OS X Panther.
J'avais auparavant un pilote universel pour faire fonctionner une BJC 3000. Aujourd'hui je peux mettre en route n'importe quelle marque d'imprimante sauf je suppose les CANON.
L'ordinateur identifie l'imprimante sur le port USB mais m'indique que le gestionnaire n'est pas intallé. Et pourtant, je l'ai installé.
Si tu as trouvé la solution à ton problème. CA m'intéresse


----------

